# HELP what's wrong with my mouse?!



## BethLou92 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have two pet mice called Treacle and Sponge, I've had them for about 2-3 weeks and they are a popular member of my family. Now I was told when I bought the mice that they were both female after being checked by the supplier, however after holding both mice I have noticed that Treacle has a rather big back end which looks like testicles but because I'm no expert in sexing animals I have no idea whether they are or not.
I noticed last week while doing the weekly cleaning of the cage that Sponge has changed colour slightly (her fur has gone a grey/black colour in parts), she seems more sleepy than when I first got her as she is always in her hide, her tummy has gone a rounded shape even though I've noticed she's not been eating a lot compared to when I first got her as well as how often Treacle eats.
I've been doing some research on signs of illness and the one that sprung to mind the most is a possible pregnancy, I've tried looking at her back end to find any evidence of a 'plug' but at the moment I'm unsure.
Can anyone tell me if Sponge is possibly pregnant & if so what can i do to help?


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

Testicles are usually quite obvious on bucks so should be easy to notice. Although some boys do draw them in if theyre nervous which makes things harder.

Even if mated plugs do not always form or will fall out so are not a clear way of confirming pregnancy. Although If she has not had babies by now its likely both are female.


----------

